# Rapid set thinsets



## Mtr_20 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a project coming up that will require getting tile set in a limited time... I use mapei's ultraflex rs or custom's speedset when in these situations and both require a minimum 2 hours before grouting I believe... It's a commercial job and the time that's allotted before they open is only 4 hours from the start of the day so I want to make sure I get a good bond before traffic is on it... Just wondering if there is another rapid set out there that requires less time


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

what i do sometimes is i add hot or warm water to the already fast setting thin set . it is a BIG HELP in the setting time, just be FAST because inside the bucket IT WILL DRY FASTER..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Floormasta78 said:


> what i do sometimes is i add hot or warm water to the already fast setting thin set . it is a BIG HELP in the setting time, just be FAST because inside the bucket IT WILL DRY FASTER..


Good point :thumbsup:

Even warm water will set off the thinset faster then you think.

x2 with it will dry fast....


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Nice to see you over here Orlando*

Nice to see you over here Orlando!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mr.Whipple ! .. yea , Dan mentioned it so i decided to check it out.. its cool ! i like it.. nice to know my buddies are here ..


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

What would be the problem, if one were to grout before the 3 hour wait recommended by the rapidset instructions? Grout is unmodified, right?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you're asking about the grout retarding the drying time of rapid set, it will not. Grout can be either modified or not. However, rapid set does not rely on air to cure. 

But what can happen if you grout too early? You can disturb the tiles you just laid. Screw one tile up because of premature grouting and you will have a big problem on your hand.


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

angus242 said:


> If you're asking about the grout retarding the drying time of rapid set, it will not. Grout can be either modified or not. However, rapid set does not rely on air to cure.
> 
> But what can happen if you grout too early? You can disturb the tiles you just laid. Screw one tile up because of premature grouting and you will have a big problem on your hand.


Thanks, that what I thought. I have been working for a guy who owns a ton of apartment suites, and the toilet needs to be back on every night. He doesn't want a warranty, just the toilet back on each night. I don't want to pull the toilet 3 times...

So far, so good with the old; rapid set, wait an hour, grout where toilet is going, put toilet back on. I was shocked when he came in and started walking on fresh laid tiles on the first one. I was all "woah!!! fresh tiles!" He was like "So?! did it move?" 

He's the boss, I guess. Did I mention he said he'd pay to have anything fixed by doing it "his way"?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> If you're asking about the grout retarding the drying time of rapid set, it will not. Grout can be either modified or not. However, rapid set does not rely on air to cure.
> 
> But what can happen if you grout too early? You can disturb the tiles you just laid. Screw one tile up because of premature grouting and you will have a big problem on your hand.


Premature grouting...sounds like a personal problem to me. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Premature grouting...sounds like a personal problem to me. :laughing:


:laughing: :whistling:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Would adding warm water to the RS thinset not make it dry too fast and alter its curing time and possibly strength? Just a question!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

i have not had any issues yet ..


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

Rapid set is the only way to set a small bathroom, two trips for anything under 100sf is a waste of fuel.
Just wish i could get Mapei Rapid set ultra contact around here


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

253R gold me ...


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I am limited by my choices around here for all tile products unless i want to pay inflated prices from flooring stores are very limited. Until I get a showroom setup I am at the mercy of others or long drives to larger towns.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> 253R gold me ...


I used that the other week and was amazed with the open time... I stopped 3 times to look at the bag to make sure it said rapid on it :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

thats one thing they went ovewr at the PTK 253r has longest open workable time out there. They showed us first hand.

There is a few other tricks to make rapid set go off quicker as well:whistling


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> thats one thing they went ovewr at the PTK 253r has longest open workable time out there. They showed us first hand.
> 
> There is a few other tricks to make rapid set go off quicker as well:whistling


Shop Light?

Thermostat?

Heat Gun?

What?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Magic! :shifty:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dan does have a way with things... How do you think he got accepted in this forum.. Hahaha !


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

one of you wonderful guys told me to do the same thing on a small bathroom job - i used warm water and too much speedset...............ended up throwing more than half away in about fifteen minutes....................warm water worked great...........waited an hour and then we were ready to grout..............................oh **** thats right ho chose the wrong color grout and said to just put it in - can you f-n imagine????????????


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

His Laticrete Bunny holds the blow dryer for him...
:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I use Mapei Ultraflex RS and have Chuck Norris mix it for me. It cures when he says it's OK to.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

this is a OPIE trick. not down from the techs anywhere. Take some rapid set and toss some baking soda in it...KICK IT UP A NOTCH......get your running shoes on ITS FAST


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Really? Baking soda?? You do some weird stuff Opie... were you a chemist in a past life?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you have Paula Dean come to the job to measure off a few tablespoons... :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm not gonna doubt Opie. However, I'm not a fan of changing the chemistry of thinsets or grouts.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> I use Mapei Ultraflex RS and have Chuck Norris mix it for me. It cures when he says it's OK to.


Best thing I've heard on this site yet!.........what a life!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Danny Boy , that sounds like a sarah lee recipe for a cake my wife made ..


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

opiethetileman said:


> this is a OPIE trick. not down from the techs anywhere. Take some rapid set and toss some baking soda in it...KICK IT UP A NOTCH......get your running shoes on ITS FAST


OH THE HORROR 

Been doin that for years...been shouted down for doing it too, probably here :laughing: Thing is, I wonder where the people get their information from that say it makes the thinset weak? Do they have any real world first hand knowledge of it harming babies and punching a hole in the atmosphere while smothering a puppy? I've gone back and pulled tiles that were set that way and I'll be damned if I could tell a difference in bond even a little bit. Maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

As long as you butter , adhesion is guaranteed.. Like butter baby. !


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Look ! We learn from mistakes and sometimes the mistakes come from the manufacturer themselves , we are their tests subjects , then they say " we don't follow their guidelines " . There is a big gap between their 6 x 6 tests boxes and our world. I have paid alot , and the warranty that matters the most is MY WARRANTY and ill be dammed if I loose because of a lack of experience ! ..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> OH THE HORROR


It ain't about melting Iceland with baking soda thinset.

I choose to be conservative when it comes to the chemistry of tiling. I am who I am and that's all I can discuss here. I know guys use Versabond with Ditra. I know guys don't follow slake times. I know guys grout changes of plane.....I get it.

However, I don't know who is reading all that is posted here. Maybe a first time DIY, maybe a budding tile guy extraordinaire. I doubt 100% of my advice here is follow or ever will be. 

There are a lot of smart, well educated people working at the big manufacturers. If I follow what they direct, I don't think I can go wrong. I have a couple dozen thinsets available to me that will perform exactly as I need them to. I have no reason to start making up my own.

Yes, I'm the guy that uses a kitchen timer to measure how long I mix thinset. I'm the guy who uses only Kerabond with Schluter. I'm the guy that follows the TCNA Handbook. And I'm the guy that talks about all of that.

A few of you are seasoned pros and have the knowledge and experience to step outside of the box. You've earned the right. I don't think that certain "tricks" are for all. Let a noob learn the proper way and then deviate. 

then again, I have been known to drink red wine out of a white wine glass :devil:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> It ain't about melting Iceland with baking soda thinset.
> 
> I choose to be conservative when it comes to the chemistry of tiling. I am who I am and that's all I can discuss here. I know guys use Versabond with Ditra. I know guys don't follow slake times. I know guys grout changes of plane.....I get it.
> 
> ...


I pour box wine into a 16oz dixie cup :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

angus242 said:


> I'm not gonna doubt Opie. However, I'm not a fan of changing the chemistry of thinsets or grouts.


i did STATE this is a OPIE suggestion it is not sent from ANY tech department.

I never said i didnt test things out in the mad lab:jester:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> It ain't about melting Iceland with baking soda thinset.
> 
> I choose to be conservative when it comes to the chemistry of tiling. I am who I am and that's all I can discuss here. I know guys use Versabond with Ditra. I know guys don't follow slake times. I know guys grout changes of plane.....I get it.
> 
> ...


http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/top-5-signs-you-are-anal-retentive/ :laughing:

Just pickin on ya :thumbsup: I know I get it and actually agree with you. Better to tell folks the by the book way and let them get comfortable with that first. I'm arrogant enough to think I know where I can stray from the manufacturer's instructions :laughing: So far I haven't screwed myself to bad yet. I'm like Dan though in the sense that I test most things before unleashing it on an actual job.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Now that I am older and wiser I do not play mad man dan anymore. I follow whats in the bag.Besides the 253r has the most work time out there for RS.

Yes angus I do follow the TCNA book as well. I am all about a warranty that is honored for what comes out of the bag now. No more mad chemist for me. I didnt do t well in that class in highschool.Hell i got expelled from that class trying to make explosives:jester:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Opiethetileman, aka, UniBomber :lol:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Any thin-set is now a Rapid Set*

What are the reviews on Laticrete's Ad Mix for making my various Laticrete SKU's - "Rapid Set".

Gloria at Centanni Tile has been telling me to buy this 5 gallon container for the last 6 months. 

This route brings your cost and waste way down on these small patches...

JW


----------

